# PROGYNOVA - anyone heard of this drug for FET?



## Angelat

Hi

I'm about to start a FET cycle.  We had only 3 frozen embies from IVF last year (which ended in m/c).  I have been on the pill for a month (which I hate - I'm horrible on the pill) and am about to go for a baseline scane on 15th June, then start taking PROGYNOVA for 6 weeks.  Seems like ages.  Anyone got any experience of the Progynova or know what I can expect from it?  

Any info would be gratefully received.

Angie


----------



## ells

Hi Angelat,

Progynova is the drug they give you to help thicken the lining of your womb.  I have just had my FET and am on my 2ww.  I started the prog the day after baseline then the following week increased to 3 tablets a day, and I am continuing to take it during the 2ww.  so I must be about 5-6 weeks in total.  The only side effect I have had is feeling very tired , I know some other ladies have said the same!  Other than that though no other side-effects.  Do you know whether you will be having the beautiful bum bulletts (cyclogest) or are you having another one when you have ET?

Good luck for you scan on 15th I hope this FET works out for you.  The good think about FET is that it is less stressful and less invasive on you so you should feel more relaxed about it all.  Good luck again.

  
Elly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Progynova is a form of oestrogen supplement and as Elly says, is used to help thicken the womb lining up.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Angelat

Hi ells & minxy

Thanks for the info.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed during your 2ww ells.  I was so ill during my 2ww last time with OHSS that I didn't really focus on being pg at all so it will be very strange this time.  I have been given cyclogest bum bullets again too.  It seems that I take the progynova for a whole 6 weeks before ET, hopefully starting next tuesday (I think!).  It seems like such a long time.

I'm finding it really hard to be good this time, but I know I need to be good from next week, so have rung the acupuncturist today to start that again.

Fingers crossed guys xx


----------



## ells

Thanks Angelat!  Have you asked your clinic why you have to take it for 6 weeks before?  I know when we went for our scans they did explain that if my linning wasnt thick enough the ET would be pushed back until it reached the minumum thickness.

I hope all goes well for you.  Good luck with your tranfer.

  .

Elly


----------



## Mon Cheri

Hiya,

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm on day 3 of my period and had a baseline scan today. My lining is nice and thin and have been given Progynova to start taking tonight. I have to take 2 every morn and 2 every night. FET will be around day 14 so less than 2 weeks to go. Like you say, at least a lot less stressful and invasive than the normal IVF. I have to take mine vaginally, is this the case for anyone else? Then have to have bum bullets from transfer.

Angela, 6 weeks does seem like a long time to take them but i'm sure they have there reasons. This waiting game can drive a person mad! 

Ells - Hope you don't go too insane on your 2ww. Have my fingers crossed for you too.       

Mon Cheri xxx


----------



## ells

Hi Mon Cheri,

I am having (have been taking) oral progynova but the clinic did say that you can have it vaginally as well.  I started taking 2 tablet (one in the monring and one before bed) before my second scan and then upped them to 3 a day after second scan.  I am still taking them through the 2ww.

You are right about the FET being less stressful, it was soooooo much easier then doing the fresh cycle.  Our clinic is really nice and all the consultants are very friendly and helpful, which helps with the process.

This time insead of having the bum bullets I have been given gestone injections which, once you have done a few aren't too bad but..... my  looks like a dot to dot picture and its a little sore   but not too bad.  

I hope everything goes well for you with the FET let me know how you get on.  I am sending you lots of         and plenty of  

Elly


----------



## Angelat

Hi

I've no idea why I have to take it for 6 weeks.  My scan was good, lining thin, I never had any problems with my lining before on any scans so I don't really understand it at all.  I'm taking 3 a day and I have to say that I feel really tired already.  

My day 12 scan is next thursday so I'll ask more then.  I don't know what stops me from having a bleed either if I've got to stretch this for 6 weeks...most confusing compared to everyone else.  I wish it was 14 days like Mon Cheri but nevermind.

How is your 2ww going ells?  I'm thinking of you.


----------



## ells

Hi Angelat,

Did the clinic tell you why you had to take the progynova for 6 weeks pre ET?

I am sure you will be fine, the tiredness will probably go after a few days and your body gets used to it.

The 2ww is driving me nuts, I had almost convinced myself that it hasnt worked and had a very very   morning but I still havent had AF so I guess thats a good sign.  OTD is Friday so am     really hard.

Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle, good luck with next week.  I hope that you can start the next stage.

Elly


----------



## Angelat

Hi Elly

I just rang the clinic 'cos none of my timescale made any sense to anyone I spoke to!!

Would you belive that the consultant was totally wrong - when we sat in his office he was pointing at the wall chart and told us that ET would be around the end of July / start of August and that I take the progynove for 6 weeks, which all added up.  BUT to everyone on here that made no sense, so I worried and decided to phone them - he is obviously totally bonkers and my expected ET if all goes well with the scan next thursday is the following monday 30th JUNE not July as he said!!!      I know I didn't misunderstand him 'cos my DH had even worked out that if it worked the bab would be due next May (and he doesn't usually misunderstand things) and the the ET was going to be around my little sisters 30th birthday.

PANIC PANIC PANIC!!!   I only stopped drinking on Monday and have no time to get myself into a good physical condition.  EEEkkk.  Just necked some cranberry juice and eaten a plum and order some vitamins on the say so of the zita west nutritionist (have been taking some at least thank goodness)!  I do not trust my hospital at all!!!

I'd better move cycle buddy boards as I'm on the July / Aug one at the mo!

I cannot even think how hard the 2WW is 'cos I was so ill last time that I didn't really focus on it, but I hope you can have a calm and relaxing nights sleep and I am praying that all goes well for you.  It is horrible not knowing.  I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## ells

Hi Angelat,
Wow thats great news.  So you will be on our June thread?  It didnt add up but then you never know what the logic is sometimes.

I am sure that you find this cycle far more relaxing and less stressful compared ot the fresh cycle.  I really hope that it all works out for you.

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts -  I had forgotten how tough the 2ww was   .  I feel calmer now, I did get really upset this morning but DH is still really positive so that has rubbed off onto me a bit now.  I just hate the thought of letting eveyone down again   .  Some of my PMA has come back, you have to look at the fact that AF has not arrived, I've been having some nausea-albeit only waves and I have had some cramping which seems to have subsided to light twinges today.  I am feeling a little tired but that could be because i fell asleep infront of the TV yesterday and couldnt get to sleep right away when we went to bed   . I have no other symptoms no sore (.) (.)  or sickness.  When i spoke to my mum she told me she had no symptoms for the first few months and then had sore (.)(.) so you never know.

I am         it all works out and I get that elusive BFP. 

Good luck for thursday.

Take care and thanks again for your support  
Elly


----------

